# Pahio-Wyndham Reservations



## Mary W (Jun 25, 2007)

We're now into our second week at Shearwater.  We attended a "Wyndham Update" as well as the Pahio Owners' Coffee last Wednesday.  I thought I would share my current understanding of how reservations will work for Pahio owners (including us) who declined to buy into the Wyndham system.  Please add to this thread if you have more and/or different information.  It's been challenging to get answers.

There are two separate reservations systems-- Pahio and Wyndham.  Pahio owners who have not joined Wyndham will continue to make reservations through Pahio VIP Services.  Wyndham owners will make reservations through Wyndham.

When Pahio owners switch to Wyndham, the units they are deeded to go to the Wyndham reservation system.  So, for example, if you are deeded to Shearwater, Unit 209, Week 26, and you decide to join Wyndham, that specific week in that specific unit goes to the Wyndham system.  Pahio owners who have not joined Wyndham will not have access to that week in that unit.  Conversely,those Pahio owners who switch to Wyndham will only have access to the specific units in the specific weeks moved into the Wyndham reservation system.

We own several weeks at Shearwater, so we were most interested in how this would affect us.  At the moment, we were told that "a miniscule number" of Shearwater owners have made the switch to Wyndham.  So at least for now, Pahio Shearwater owners have access to greater inventory at Shearwater than those who have moved to Wyndham.

The situation will definitely be different at Bal Hai because all of the new units being sold will be in the Wyndham system.  That means, if my understanding is correct, that only owners in Wyndham will be able to make reservations for the newer units.  Existing Pahio Bal Hai owners, who do not switch to Wyndham, will only have access to the older units on the property.

This is what we have been told this week... but things seem very fluid here, so it is very possible that the policies could change in the future.


----------



## Jya-Ning (Jun 25, 2007)

That sounds right for the fix week conversion.  But I have no idea what will happen to a floating system.  From 13 month to 10 month only the converted fix week owner can get that converted week from FF's inventory side.  After 10 month, it will open to FSP owners.

In the long run, it means the resort will have to keep seperate systems to manage its inventory, and it wll add a little more on the MF.

Jya-Ning


----------



## ajsmithtx (Jun 26, 2007)

We will be attending the Owner's coffee on Wed.  I expect too hear the same thing.  

We are keeping our Pahio Shearwater week, and have already reserved our fixed/floating week for 2008.


----------



## slabeaume (Jul 2, 2007)

Jya-Ning said:


> That sounds right for the fix week conversion.  But I have no idea what will happen to a floating system.  From 13 month to 10 month only the converted fix week owner can get that converted week from FF's inventory side.  After 10 month, it will open to FSP owners.
> 
> In the long run, it means the resort will have to keep seperate systems to manage its inventory, and it wll add a little more on the MF.
> 
> Jya-Ning



Even us floating week owners have an "assigned" unit and week on the deed.  I've never actually stayed in "our" unit though.


----------



## rifleman69 (Jul 3, 2007)

Mary W said:


> There are two separate reservations systems-- Pahio and Wyndham.  Pahio owners who have not joined Wyndham will continue to make reservations through Pahio VIP Services.  Wyndham owners will make reservations through Wyndham.



Kind of hard to make a reservation via email to Pahio when their email address does not work.   I guess I'm making a phone call to Pahio VIP this afternoon to confirm our reservation for April.


----------



## tfalk (Jul 3, 2007)

Hmm, August 2008 dates should be available soon, guess I need to get my
reservations in for next year, even if I end up space banking them.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jul 3, 2007)

There was a post this past week that the email for Pahio is currently : VIPservices@wyndhamvo.com


----------



## rifleman69 (Jul 5, 2007)

Had the lady call me back from VIPServices and she said that as of now, you can't "make a suggestion" as to what kind of unit you want to be staying in anymore with Pahio (non-Wyndham side) until about a week before your arrival.  Good thing I'm going to be at Pono Kai for two nights before staying at Bali Hai so that I can ask in person as to which units are available for the Thursday check-in.


----------



## bigeyes1 (Jul 5, 2007)

This is news to me and I'm sure to everyone else.  

 I put in my request for August 2008 early last month. After several communication issues, she sent me a confirmation email in response to my reservation request.  She didn't say anything about not being able to request a certain unit over the phone nor in the email.  I guess this is a recent change in their policy.  When were they plan on notifying their owners of this change, I wonder?


----------



## rifleman69 (Jul 6, 2007)

It's not like I can request Building 11, unit 1120, but you originally could say "penthouse" in a newer building and they'd send you back an email saying that it was put in to the notes.


----------



## Mary W (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm not sure about how it works for Bali Hai or KBV, but we are confirmed at Shearwater for June 2008 for a specific unit.


----------



## bigeyes1 (Jul 6, 2007)

Whenever I put in my request for Shearwater, I DO specify certain units I prefer to be in. Thus far, my request has always been granted.

Maybe it's different at Shearwater??


----------



## LisaH (Jul 6, 2007)

bigeyes1 said:


> Whenever I put in my request for Shearwater, I DO specify certain units I prefer to be in. Thus far, my request has always been granted.
> 
> Maybe it's different at Shearwater??



Ditto. I also got confirmation at one of the units that I requested at Shearwater for 2008.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 6, 2007)

At KBV you can request the unit(s) you want, as well.


----------



## rifleman69 (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm betting I talked to someone who didn't know what the hell was going on.   It shouldn't matter that we're "trading" back in to Bali Hai (we're EOY owners and this isn't our year) since the 1/4 rule doesn't apply.

I'm calling once I have my RCI envelope and/or faxing.


----------



## rifleman69 (Jul 8, 2007)

Finally got the email back from Wyndham/Pahio




"Thank you for your email.  We have noted your request in your reservation.  If able to fulfill your request, you will be notified at the time of check-in."



Looks like we're good to go for April!   Will feel totally different there without a bunch of families with kids...more of Kauai for us!


----------



## LisaH (Jul 8, 2007)

Actually, if you are trading back as an owner, it's correct that they can't confirm the unit at the time of confirmation/reservation. We came back to Shearwater as owners through a RCI exchange and was placed in a 1st floor unit. Luckily we met Eugene at the airport check-in and he was very helpful in getting us a second floor unit instead. I have since heard a lot of praises for Eugene from other owners as well...


----------



## ecemarti (Jul 18, 2008)

Pahio Bali Hai owner of 3BR,3BA
I just called resort to book a 3BR,3BA unit for 2009 and was told that certain buildings were solely reserved for Fairshare Plus,that my choice was limited to buildings #1,2,3,4,5,8,9,10,11.From the resort map I have there are only 3 of those buildings that even have 3BR,3BA suites.This is all contrary to any understanding I had at time of purchase in 2006 just when Wyndham had taken over.Has anyone had similar experience or suggestions for resolution other than being sucked into buying FS Plus points? I'm going to have to read my contract again and maybe see a lawyer as a final resort.
Ellen


----------



## rifleman69 (Jul 18, 2008)

Check your papers, are they still just PAHIO or Wyndham at PAHIO?


----------



## LisaH (Feb 21, 2011)

I know I should know this but I can't keep track of all my timeshares' rules and regulations 

Can someone let me know what are the newest rules in making reservation at Pahio resorts? I own at Shearwater but I assume the rules are the same for all Pahio resorts. How far ahead should I make request, and what email address should I submit to?

Thanks!


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 21, 2011)

email - vipservices@wyndhamvo.com



> Thank you for your reservation request.  We accept written request 16 months in advance.  Your request will be filed in the order received and processed at 14 months.


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 22, 2011)

+1 for what DeniseM posted.  I emailed my reservation request to that address two weeks ago for Kauai Beach Villas for June of 2012.  I received an email reply the next day that contained the same text Denise quoted.  So I think things still work that way.  

Dave


----------



## ajsmithtx (Feb 22, 2011)

BMWguynw said:


> +1 for what DeniseM posted.  I emailed my reservation request to that address two weeks ago for Kauai Beach Villas for June of 2012.  I received an email reply the next day that contained the same text Denise quoted.  So I think things still work that way.
> 
> Dave



Ditto on what Dave stated.  I e-mailed our June 2012 request for The Shearwater and received the same response.


----------



## LisaH (Feb 24, 2011)

Thank you all! Thanks for the email address!!!


----------

